# Finished My 1436 Jon Boat Mod



## brianwrites (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who helped. Finished in about four days.

Pic 1 Here she is with all the old and new toys I got for her.
Pic 2. Took me a while to figure out how to attach the frame. I used 2 x 4s for two reasons. 1. I already had them and 2. Well...I already had them.
Pic 3. I was really concerned about how to attach the frame to the floor of the boat. Either I was using the pop rivets wrong or I got the wrong size because they didn't seem strong enough. I used this little L-bracket type thing and pop riveted that to the floor just to hold the vertical 2 x 4 into place.
Pic 4. I saw someone else attach a lower set of 2 x 4s below the front bow seat and it seemed like a good idea so I did it and the frame started to firm up.
Pic 5 is the famous paper template everyone talks about. It was very easy.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 10, 2010)

Where are the rest of the pics?


----------



## brianwrites (Aug 10, 2010)

*Mod Continued*

Pic 1. Bow deck cut out.
Pic 2 The storage door was a tricky one for me. I saw that some people left there's open and and some people made an enclosure with a hinged door. I decided to make a fully removable door because I wanted to use every inch of storage space under the bow deck and  I wanted to use the door as sort of a load bearing wall for the front deck. I don't have the ribs that go up the side of the boat, so it was tricky for me to frame up the end of the bow deck. This was my solution and I love it. 
Pic 3. Here's me actually doing some math to make sure the angles come out right.


----------



## brianwrites (Aug 10, 2010)

*1436 Mod Continued*

Site won't let me upload any more pics. Not sure why. More later...maybe.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats, I can understand your excitement brother, good job on the mod. and thanks for posting.


----------



## brianwrites (Aug 10, 2010)

*1436 Mod Continued*

Here are the rest of the pics. The last two pics are my depth finder position swivel. I didn't want to buy two units and I wanted to be able to see the screen if I was sitting in the front or back. So I drilled a hole through the middle of the  depth finder mounting block and the accessory rail( props to back4more for inventing the accessory rail). I drilled another hole through the corner of the block and two more holes in the accessory rail. One hole locks the fish finder facing the back of the boat and the other hole locks it facing the front of the boat. Pretty proud of this little contraption.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice job! It looks really good.


----------



## brianwrites (Aug 10, 2010)

*And even more 1436 mod pics*

Here are more pics.

Pic 1. I was concerned about the weight addition to boat so I was trying to use the least amount of wood as possible. I ripped some 2 x 4s to make them 2 x 2 ribs for the decking between the seats. I should have attached the outter ribs further towards the end because it teeter tots juuuust a bit when I step on the end of it.

 Pic 2. This is a big mistake I hope others can avoid. I made the carpeted plywood for the back bench the exact same size as the bench. I should have made it about five inches narrower as to give some support for the transom decking. As it stands now, the transom deck  is supported by support braces screwed and glued to the transom wood and the hinge. That's gonna come back to bite me I'm sure. 

Pic 3. These are the  support braces for the transom decking. 

Pic 4: Here's another contraption I was pleased with. I was tired of going out to Bass Pro and spending my mortgage so I got these straps and eye bolts to make a rod holder for my fishing buddies. Not too thrilled about  eye bolts sticking up through the deck, but it's better and cheaper than the one  for $14  at BPS that take up too much space.


Pic 5. These are the captain's(me) rods. I love the look of vertical rods and reels. Looks like someone is about the put some hurtin' on the fish. Again, thanks to back4more for the idea.


----------



## brianwrites (Aug 10, 2010)

*Yes the pics just keep on coming.*

This should be it. 

Pic 1. This is the part of the modification I'm most embarrassed about. I wanted to keep as much room on the bow as possible so I wanted a very small TM mount. And this thing...is the best I could come with. I was probably getting lazy and wanted to be done with it. I'll probably be making a change to this because it looks clunky and bush league. I'm open to any inexpensive suggestions.

Pic 2. Here she is in all her glory and splendor. If it looks familiar, I swear I didn't steal it...only the design ideas. Confederate Jay and Back4more had some great rigs and I fashioned mine after theirs. 

Pic 3. And here's what made it all worth. Baby boy sitting on his boat. Hopefully this will be the beginning of a young man learning how to eat for a lifetime. 

Thanks again everyone. I couldn't have done it with out you.


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 10, 2010)

Man, great job.....that is awesome! I love it!


----------



## JohnK (Aug 10, 2010)

nice job, little man looks ready to go


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 10, 2010)

Sweet! Teach jr to run the trollin motor!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome Man, That should make fishing a lot more enjoyable.....It always feels good to finish a job.


----------



## milltown (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice looking jon boat.


----------



## HuntinTom (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice!  I love the little man in the car-seat


----------



## thomasa (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## whchunter (Aug 13, 2010)

*Another Job*

Great Job....You could get a side job as a boat rigger. I always loved those personal rigging jobs. The carpet installation was always the biggest challenge but yours looks super. Now fish!


----------



## brown518 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice work. I like it!


----------



## Bentrod (Aug 14, 2010)

a father like you will reap a lifetime of rewards from the gifts you have planted. great looking rig. But ,you may have already caught your finest prize. Keep up the wonderful work.


----------



## back4more (Aug 14, 2010)

outstanding job Brian. hope it catches fish as good as it looks


----------

